# the right answer



## bev (Mar 28, 2009)

You are driving down the road in your Corvette on a wild, stormy night, 
when you pass by a bus stop and you see three people waiting for the bus: 

1. An old lady who looks as if she is about to die. 
2. An old friend who once saved your life. 
3. The perfect partner you have been dreaming about. 

Which one would you choose to offer a ride to, knowing that there could 
only be one passenger in your Corvette? 

Think before you continue reading. 
. 
. 
. 
This is a moral/ethical dilemma that was once actually used as part of a 
job application. 
. 
. 
You could pick up the old lady, because she is going to die, and thus you 
should save her first. 
. 
. 
Or you could take the old friend because he once saved your life, 
and this would be the perfect chance to pay him back. 
. 
. 
However, you may never be able to find your perfect mate again. 
. 
. 
YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS....... The candidate who was hired (out of 200 
applicants) had no trouble coming up with his answer. 
. 
. 
He simply answered: 
. 
I would give the car keys to my old friend and let him take the lady to 
the hospital. I would stay behind and wait for the bus with the partner of 
my dreams. 
. 
Sometimes, we gain more if we are able to give up our stubborn thought 
limitations.' 
. 
. 
Never forget to 'Think Outside of the Box.'



Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2009)

OK - have to remember that one for my next job interview!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol it is a good one bev. i have always loved this one tho.......

you are going to pick up your latest batch of recruits from the train station when you hear a noise. you stop your mini bus to look and find that you have lost a wheel. having a spare you decide to put it on, but realise you have no wheel nuts for it and are going to be late if you call for help. how do you solve the problem??  the answer is really good but i want to see who can guess it first


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 6, 2009)

get the train instead?


----------



## bev (Apr 6, 2009)

Please tell me- i cant think what to do! Bev


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol no its not to get the train.

well bev keep thinking!!!!!!! lol its really easy when you think outside the box a little.


----------



## aymes (Apr 7, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol it is a good one bev. i have always loved this one tho.......
> 
> you are going to pick up your latest batch of recruits from the train station when you hear a noise. you stop your mini bus to look and find that you have lost a wheel. having a spare you decide to put it on, but realise you have no wheel nuts for it and are going to be late if you call for help. how do you solve the problem??  the answer is really good but i want to see who can guess it first



walk back and pick up the ones that fell off the old wheel....?


----------



## bev (Apr 7, 2009)

Please tell me i cant sleep for thinking of it! Bev


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok bev just to put you out of your misery. the answer is that you take 1 wheel nut from each of the three remaining wheels and put it on the spare as all the wheels will work with just 3 nuts on them.


----------



## bev (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh! I would never have thought of that as the answer! Thanks! Bev


----------



## aymes (Apr 7, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok bev just to put you out of your misery. the answer is that you take 1 wheel nut from each of the three remaining wheels and put it on the spare as all the wheels will work with just 3 nuts on them.



I'm kicking myself, I had wondered about that but knowing nothing about cars I realised I didn't know how many there 'should be' so thought I was probably way off!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 8, 2009)

lol a lot of people dont think you can drive safely on just 3 wheel nuts on each wheel aymes which is why it is such a good question to get people thinking outside the box.

ok not sure if any of you know this one and it is a lil old but here goes....................................................................................................you build a house which has 4 walls a door and windows (pretty standard really lol), the impressive thing about this house is all the sides face south. now a bear walks past. what colour is the bear??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol a lot of people dont think you can drive safely on just 3 wheel nuts on each wheel aymes which is why it is such a good question to get people thinking outside the box.
> 
> ok not sure if any of you know this one and it is a lil old but here goes....................................................................................................you build a house which has 4 walls a door and windows (pretty standard really lol), the impressive thing about this house is all the sides face south. now a bear walks past. what colour is the bear??



I know that one! But won't spoil it for anyone else who wants to guess...


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 8, 2009)

white because it's a polar bear?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2009)

One of my favourite jokes, even before I started travelling to arctic regions, working on Antarctic biology and visiting an sub Antarctic island

Why don't polar bears eat penguins? 
Because they can't get the wrappers off! 
(Not to mention the fact that polar bears live in the arctic / northern hemisphere and penguins live in Southern Hemisphere [not all species land / breed on Antartica, by any means], except for a few at the Galapagos Islands which make it over the Equator)

By the way: As soon a the sea ice shifts, as it will as the North Pole (whichever one you are considering, magnetic / geographic / true) is on floating sea ice, not land), the house walls will no longer all face south. 

The "photographic South Pole" you see on films and photos of modern explorers, with flags of all Antarctic Treaty countries, sunlight montioring glass ball etc, is placed slightly away from true location of 0oS (zero degrees south), so it won't get in the way of science projects being run from the US research base all around.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2009)

Copepod said:


> One of my favourite jokes, even before I started travelling to arctic regions, working on Antarctic biology and visiting an sub Antarctic island
> 
> Why don't polar bears eat penguins?
> Because they can't get the wrappers off!
> ...



I wonder who came up with the name 'penguin' for a biscuit?! Aren't there some in South Africa too (penguins, not biscuits). Very interesting about the 'South Pole' - I'll think about that whenever I see it on documentaries now!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2009)

*Penguin (birds, not chocolate biscuits)*

Penguins - order Sphenisciformes, family Spheniscidae; 16 - 18 species in 6 genera. To answer Northerner's question - Jackass / African / Black-footed Penguin _Spheniscus demersus_ is the species most often found in southern Africa, not just country of South Africa. Guess McVities can answer about why Penguin biscuits are so-named. Penguin, by the way, is thought to come from Welsh words for head (pen) and white (gwyn). More complete list of penguins below:

Antarctic / Sub Antarctic Penguins:
Emperor Penguin _Aptenodytes forsteri_ - only penguin to breed on Antarctic ice shelves during winter
King Penguin _Aptenodytes patagonicus _- breeds twice in every 3 year cycle on sub Antarctic islands, not on Antarctic continent
Adelie Penguin _Pygoscelis adeliae_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, including adjacent to Antarctic Peninsula
Chinstrap Penguin _Pygoscelis antarctica_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, including adjacent to Antarctic Peninsula
Gentoo Penguin _Pygoscelis papua_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, including adjacent to Antarctic Peninsula & South America
Macaroni Penguin _Eudyptes chysolophus_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, including adjacent to Antarctic Peninsula; vagrants have reached South Africa

Penguins in Australia / New Zealand / South America / South Africa:
Royal Penguin _Eudyptes (chrysolophus) schlegeli_ - may be a colour variation of Macaroni Penguin - breeds only on Macquarie Island, south of New Zealand
Rockhopper Penguin _Eudyptes chysocome_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, including around South America, New Zealand and South Africa
Fjordland Crested Penguin _Eudyptes pachyrhynchus_ - breeds on west coast of South Island of New Zealand
Snares Island Penguin _Eudyptes robustus_ - breeds on Snares Island, sub Antarctic island south of New Zealand
Erect-crested Penguin _Eudyptes sclateri_ - breeds on sub Antarctic islands, south of New Zealand
Yellow-eyed Penguin _Megadyptes antipodes_ - breeds on east side of South Island of New Zealand
Little Penguin _Eudyptula minor_ - breeds on southern Australia, Tasmania, most of New Zealand coasts & offshore islands
White-flippered Penguin _Eudyptula (minor) albosignata_ (usually regarded sub-species of Little Penguin) breeds only on Banks Peninsula, east side of South Island of New Zealand
Jackass / African / Black-footed Penguin _Spheniscus demersus_ - only penguin that regularly breeds on / visits coasts of southern Africa
Humboldt Penguin _Spheniscus humboldti_ - breeds on west coast of South America
Magellenic Penguin _Spheniscus magellenicus_ - breeds on Atlantic and Pacific coasts of southern South America, plus Falkland Islands
Galapagos Penguin _Spheniscus mendiculus_ - breeds on Galapagos Islands, sometimes seen on coasts of South America to east of GI


----------

